# Weekly competition 2009-37



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U' R2 F U F2 R2 U' 
*2. *F R2 U2 R' U2 F R2 F U2 
*3. *F2 R2 F R U' F U' F U2 
*4. *U' F2 U R' U F2 R U2 
*5. *U' F U F' R2 F2 R' F U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U L2 B U2 R' B D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B 
*2. *D R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' B D2 L' R' U' L2 D2 R2 D2 
*3. *U' L2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B R' D L R2 F' L' U2 B' F2 
*4. *B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L' U L2 D2 R' U L' B' D' L F2 
*5. *L2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 R B D2 B' R2 D' B' L R2 U' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' D' Fw D U B F' U' F2 U' F' L2 R F' L2 F' R B' Fw' F2 U2 Fw L' U2 Rw' R U2 Fw U Rw2 B' L R2 D' U L2 F2 D2 Fw' D
*2. *F2 R2 F' D2 L' Rw' R B L' D2 F' D' Uw Rw B2 F2 Uw2 B Fw L' Rw' D2 L' D Uw F2 Rw' Fw2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' R B' L2 Fw' L' Rw'
*3. *L' R' Fw F U2 Fw' Rw' U2 B' F2 Rw2 Fw D L D' Uw' R D' L2 U Rw B2 Fw Uw' L' U2 B' R2 Uw' L Rw' R' F2 L' D2 B2 Uw U B2 Uw2
*4. *Fw L2 D Rw R2 D R2 Fw' D2 R F R2 D' Uw' L2 R' Uw' R D Uw2 L2 F L2 B2 L' R2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 Uw Rw Fw L' R2 Fw2 L R' D' U2
*5. *U2 F2 Rw2 R2 B' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw B D' Uw' U' L B Rw' U2 L' U Fw Rw2 R' B L Rw' B2 F2 Rw D F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 F2 U2 F' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Fw Dw Uw2 B Fw R U' L B Bw' F2 D B' L' U2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' D' U Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' D' B2 Uw' R D Dw' Fw' D2 Lw2 F' R' Bw2 Dw' Bw' Uw Fw' Uw2 U2 F' Dw Rw2 R2 Uw U' B' Uw2 F Uw' Lw' R2 B' F2 D Rw
*2. *Dw L' F' U Lw2 Uw R2 B L R2 D' Dw2 Uw' R Fw R2 D Fw2 Lw' B' Uw U2 Bw L' B F2 D' Bw D Dw L' U' B2 Bw' F2 D' L2 Lw Rw Bw2 Fw2 Rw R U2 B Bw' Fw2 U' B' Dw' Rw' D Rw2 R' U' B Bw2 D2 B' U
*3. *Bw' Uw2 L' Bw' D U2 B L' Lw' Bw' R2 Bw' L2 R D Uw Bw2 Fw U' B' R Bw2 D Rw' D' Uw Rw2 B Rw F U Fw2 D' Dw' U L2 U2 Fw' R Dw' Rw2 B D' U' Bw2 F Lw' Bw' Uw Lw U' B' L2 R D U' Lw Uw L2 Uw'
*4. *Bw2 Dw2 B Lw Rw2 D Bw D2 Dw' B2 Uw Bw F' Lw R2 F2 Dw2 B2 Fw Lw2 D U2 F' Dw2 B Bw F Dw Fw D' U Bw' D U2 B Bw' Fw' F Rw' B F' Rw' R B F2 L U2 Bw Lw R' Uw2 Rw' B R' Dw2 Uw B Bw2 Fw' Rw'
*5. *R' Bw Lw Fw Uw2 Fw L' Uw Lw2 D2 L B2 L2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw' Dw R' B' Lw2 Fw' Lw R2 D Uw F D2 L Lw2 R' U L R' Bw D2 Lw D' F Dw2 L2 Fw2 Lw Rw' Bw Fw2 Lw Dw2 Rw' D2 U2 Bw Fw Uw Fw F' Dw Uw2 U Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 2R' 2B2 2R' D' 2R2 2F 2L' 2R' F2 U F L2 2L 2B F' 3U2 U2 2B L2 F L2 U2 B' 2B2 U' 3F2 3R D 3U2 B 2L 2B2 2F 2U' 3F2 2F F' R 3U' U2 B 2D' 2U' B' 2L2 D2 3F2 L' 2R 3U2 2F2 2D' 3F2 R B F L R' B D' 3F' 2F2 3U 3R2 2B2 F 2D 2U2 B 2L2 3F' 2D' L2 R2 B L' D2 2B F2
*2. *3R' B 2B2 D' 3U' U2 B 2D2 2U2 2R 2D2 3U 2L2 2R2 2F 2U F 2R 3F 2D2 U2 3R U' R2 3F2 F2 2U' 3F2 L2 R2 2F' 3R' 3F2 2R 2U' B2 L 3U2 2U L 2L 3R2 D' 2U' 2B' 2F 3U2 F2 L2 2B U B 2B' 3F' U B U' 3F 3R2 D 2D2 2U 3R2 D' 2U' L2 D' 3F2 R2 2D 2B2 2D2 3U2 2F L 3R 2R2 3U U' B2
*3. *R 2D' B2 R2 2F' 2R' F' 3U2 2F' D' 2U' L2 B 3R 3U2 L2 3U 2L 2R2 R2 3F2 2U 2F2 3R' R' D2 2D 3U' 2L2 U 2B' F 2L2 2B' F2 L U 2L2 3R2 2R R2 B L D2 U2 2L' 3U' R' U L 2D' 2L2 2R 2U2 2F D 2U2 2B2 3F' L D L 2R2 F L 3F2 3R F 2D2 3R2 2R2 F 2U' B' 3F 2F' 3U' 2U L D2
*4. *L2 F' L' 2U2 2L2 2R2 B' R2 3U' R' F2 3R D R 3F2 2R2 D2 R 3U L 2R' 3F' D' 2D' 2B 3R' B 3U2 F2 2L2 3R2 3U' R 2F L' 2B R 2F2 2D 3U 3R2 2R' B 2B2 2U 2R2 3U' B 2B2 L 2R B' 3F2 3U' U 3R U 2F' F 2L' 3R' D2 2D' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2B' 2L 3R R2 2U B 3U' B2 2D 3U' B 3R' 2U' 2B
*5. *3U F 2R 2D 3U' 3F2 2F2 2L R2 2B2 2R2 2D 3U 2B2 L' U2 2B 2L 3U' 2B 3F' 2F2 2L2 2B' 3F' F' 3U 2L 3R R2 D' 2F2 3R' 2F' 2D' L' F 2D2 U 2R' 2B2 3F' F 3U 2L2 3R' 3F2 F L2 B 2D2 L' R B2 3F 2F2 2R' D2 U2 2B2 F 2U' R 2B' 2R' R B 2F' 2U2 2R2 B' 2B D 2D 3F' U F' D 3F2 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F' 2F 2D 2U' U' 3R B2 3L' B R' 3U' 2U' L' 2B 3U 3R 2B 3L 3B 2F' U' 2B2 3B 3R2 3B2 2D 3R' 2B2 3L2 3R' F' D2 2R' 2F' 2L' 3F2 3R' R' B2 2B' 3B2 2F 3R' 3B 2D 2L2 3R' 2B 3U' 2L2 F' 2L2 B 3B D2 3U U' L' R 3D' 2B 2D' L 3L R 3D2 2R 2B' U' 2L2 B 3B 2D 2B' 3F' L 3R2 R' 3U' B 2F' U2 2L 3L F2 D' 2D 3R' 2U2 3L2 2F2 U' 2L2 3R2 2D2 U2 2F F' 2U' B
*2. *3F' 2L' 2R2 2U2 2B' 3B' U2 3B' 2U U 3B D' 3U2 F 2R' 3U L2 2B2 3L2 3B L2 3F2 2D2 L2 3R' 2D' 2U' F 2R 2D' 3B 3L' D' 2B2 3F 2D2 3F 2F 2L2 B' R' 2D 3R D' 3U' 2B' 2L' 3U' U L' 2L2 3B' 3F' 2R' D' 3L 2R D 3F' U2 F L 2B' D2 2R' 3U 2R2 B2 3B 3L R' 2F2 R2 3U' 2L2 3R 2D' 3L' F 2D2 2R' U 3B' 3F 2F2 3U' 3R' 2U 3R' 2F' L' 3L 3D2 2U2 3B' 2D 3D2 2U2 3L 2U2
*3. *3U 2L' 3L R2 3D' 3U2 2B' U 2B 3B 3F' 2L2 3B2 2U 3R2 D' 3B' L2 2R' 3F R2 F' L2 2R2 3D 2R' D F U B' 3R2 2U R2 3B 3F2 R' 3U2 2L 3U' 2F2 3D 3U2 2B' 3F2 2L' U R2 3F' F 2D2 3U' 3B2 D 3B2 2R2 2F2 L2 2L2 3R B F' 2D 3L2 3F2 3D' 2F' 3U2 2B 3B L2 3R2 2R2 3U2 2R2 B2 3R2 3U2 R2 2D' F2 D2 2R 3D' 2B' 3D' 3L 2D 3R2 F U' R2 3F U' 2B2 3B F L' 3U2 2U' U'
*4. *B2 2B2 D L' 3U2 U2 2L 2R2 2B2 U2 3B 2L 3F2 3U2 L2 2R2 3B2 3F F' U2 3R' 3D 3U2 L B' R2 3F 2U2 3B' 3F L' 3L2 2B2 L 2R' B2 F 3L 2R R2 F' 3D 3B2 3U' B F' 2R' 2F 3R F2 L 3R 3D U L' 2L' B2 3B2 3R 2F' D 2B' L 2U' L' 3B' D2 3U 3R 2R' R2 3D2 L' 2D L R2 D' 2D L' 2L 3L' 2R2 F 3L2 2R' 3B' 2U 3L2 R2 3D2 3U 2L' 2F F2 L2 2R 3D 2F' 3R' 3F'
*5. *U' B2 3F2 2F F' 2U2 3B D2 3R2 2R 3U 3B 3R2 2F 3R2 R B' 3D2 L2 2D' 3R2 2B2 3F F 2D' F2 3R' 2B' R' 3B 2F R 3B' 3U' 3B 3L2 U' 2L' 3B 3U' 2F 2R' 2D2 U F2 2R' 3U 2B' 3F' 3U 3L' 3R2 3U' 2U' F' 2U B 2B' 2D2 L D2 2U2 3R' 2F' U2 L 2L 2R' 2D 2B 3B' 2U2 R2 D2 2D 3U 2U2 R 3D 2R' 2D2 3D' 2U2 3B' 2D R 2D2 U 2L' 2R' 2U L2 2U 3B2 2F' 2D 3F' U 3F2 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
*2. *R' U F2 U' R2 U F' R' 
*3. *U' R2 F R' F U' R2 F' U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 B U2 F R2 B' F2 L2 U F L' F R' U B R' U F2 
*2. *U' B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' R2 B' L2 R' D' U R' B2 
*3. *B' R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R B D' F' L B' F2 R D2 R' D F 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 U L R' U Rw Uw F' U B Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 R' F D2 B' D2 Rw U2 B Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' U2 F2 Uw' B' R' Fw2 Rw' U' Rw D2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F2
*2. *F2 D2 R2 U F2 Rw' Fw D' Rw U' R' Uw' R2 F' R2 Fw' Rw2 U' L' Rw' D Uw' Rw D' Uw2 B F' U2 B' Uw U2 L' R' F' Rw' B' R2 Fw2 F D2
*3. *U2 Rw' D U B2 D2 F L U2 L2 U2 L R' D Rw' R Fw R' U' R' Uw2 U2 L D U Rw2 U B' R U' L2 D U2 R2 Uw' B' D' B L2 R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B Dw R2 Dw2 F' R' Bw' D' B Bw2 Fw' F Uw2 F Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw' U' Fw' U' B Bw' F2 Uw2 Lw D2 U' B2 F Dw2 U' Fw' D Dw' L B' Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Lw R' Dw Uw2 B Bw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw Bw' Rw2 F L2 R D F2 Uw'
*2. *B2 Lw F' Lw2 Fw U' L B Bw2 L' B2 Bw' Lw2 R2 F' Lw2 Rw2 B Bw F2 Lw Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw Bw' Fw F2 D Uw' Rw Fw' Rw B Bw' F L D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R' D Bw F2 L Uw B' D U' B2 Fw' F' Lw2 F' Uw2 B
*3. *D B' R' Uw2 R2 Uw U2 L D Uw Bw' Uw' L2 R B2 Bw Fw Lw' Bw L' Uw' R' D' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Lw B' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B L Uw2 L' Lw Uw' R2 Bw2 D' Fw2 L' Dw2 L2 D' Rw B' Fw2 F2 Dw' B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' L D R2 D2 F' R B' U' F' L D' 
*2. *F2 R2 B R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R' B U2 R D U F L' 
*3. *U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 D' R U' L' D' L' U' R B2 
*4. *U' R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L F2 L' B F2 L' B' U' 
*5. *F2 R2 D B2 D L2 D U2 B2 U B2 F D2 L F2 U F L U L 
*6. *L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F U2 F U' R' D' B2 R2 B L F2 D2 L2 
*7. *L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B' F2 R2 D B2 F L D' F D2 U' F' L' U' 
*8. *B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D R U' L2 D2 R2 F2 
*9. *L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' F2 L D R U2 R U' B' F L D2 F2 
*10. *D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R' F2 U B2 D2 F D' B' R B U' 
*11. *U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' R' D F' L F U F' R' F' U' 
*12. *F U2 R2 B R2 D2 B D2 R2 F L' D U R' F R2 B L' F' R2 U2 
*13. *D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L' B F' L2 R U2 R' F2 D B' 
*14. *B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U R' D2 L B' U2 R' U' B2 R' 
*15. *R2 F L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D2 R' D2 B' F' D2 B' D' U' F R' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' R' U R2 F U2 L' B F U R' U2 
*2. *L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 B L' F R' F2 U B' R2 U2 B 
*3. *B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B' L' D' B2 D' F2 D L' R2 F' 
*4. *R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B U L2 R U2 F R B L2 F' R 
*5. *F2 L2 R2 D L2 D U F2 D' R2 U' L B' L2 D R U2 F R' B' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R D' B' R2 B' U L' R2 U' R' D' 
*2. *U B2 D' B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 F L F2 D2 U L R' U' L2 D 
*3. *D L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' F D' B F2 U R' F2 
*4. *U F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L D R B' R' D R' U2 F D2 L2 
*5. *B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 B' U' F2 L B2 F L2 R B2 R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 U L D F L' D' B L F' U' 
*2. *L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L U2 B' F D' F' R2 D U 
*3. *F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 L U' R2 U' B' D2 L2 B2 D F' 
*4. *U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L D' B' F L B R D2 B' D 
*5. *B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 U B D2 F' L' B' U B' F D F' L' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R' U2 B' D' U' R D2 L D' R' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 F U' R' U' R 
*3. *F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U B' L2 D' F L2 F L F' L U' R 
*4. *D U2 Fw' L F2 L Rw2 R' Uw2 F' U' R B2 F U' L D2 U B' Fw Uw2 F2 Rw2 D U' L R' F2 Rw' F' D2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw' B' Fw' F' D2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U' 
*3. *R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' U L U' R F D2 U 
*4. *Rw2 Uw' L R D' U' B Rw D2 U' Fw L2 U' B' R' Uw' R Fw' D' Uw2 U L R2 D Fw D' F L2 R2 B' D2 B' Rw R2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw'
*5. *U L2 Rw' Uw U' Bw D' F Uw Rw' F' L F Dw' Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 B' Bw2 U' Rw2 Dw' F' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 L B' Fw Lw' B L' Rw2 Fw' R Fw' L' R2 Uw2 U' F' Uw B Fw' Uw Lw Uw2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L' R U L U' L' B' U' B L' B u' l' b 
*2. *U' L R' U' R U' L' U R' L R L' R' L u' r l' b' 
*3. *L U' L' U L R' B L B' L R' L B u r b' 
*4. *R' U' R L R' L' R' U R' U R l' b 
*5. *R' U R U L R' L' R L B u r' l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,5) (6,-3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,1) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,3) (2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (-2,4) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (6,-3) (0,1) (5,2) (4,3) (0,3) (-4,5) (0,2) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,2) (6,2) (4,0) (2,2) (-4,2) (-2,0)
*3. *(-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,0)
*4. *(-2,3) (-1,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (4,5) (0,5) (4,4) (6,0) (0,4) (-1,4) (4,1) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (2,0)
*5. *(-2,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,5) (0,0)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2009)

I am back from travelling (although I am about to leave for Brussels Open in a couple of hours) and will start posting the weeklies again. I will try to find my results for the previous weeks and post them although they are obviously way too late to be counted.


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 11, 2009)

3x3:
14.97, 13.86, (15.57), (13.08), 15.17
Average: 14.67

Comment: Good 

3x3 OH: 
(29.79), 30.73, 30.93, (34.65), 33.24
Average: 31.63
Need to work on my PLLs 

3x3 BLD:
2:50.02, DNF, 2:09.27
44 second memo on the last one. But bad memory recall. Not much practice in this event 

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/2 (7:11.06)
No  Held the second cube in the wrong way before starting  But memo was good.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 11, 2009)

2x2: 4.16
3.06, (2.70), (7.25), 3.85, 5.55

3x3: 18.00
18.34, 18.21, (13.81), (20.29), 17.45

4x4 (maybe not though cause my eastsheen is totally disassembled.)

OH: 31.00
28.26, 33.58, 31.17, (36.51), (25.32)
comment: my 3x3 and oh both ended with .00. kind of cool...

2bld: 15.34
DNF, 15.34, DNS

FMC: DNF. I can never do this. I always just stall at the ll for some reason and can't figure out anything good.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pyraminx*: 6.30, 4.81, 4.40, 5.32, 6.36 => *5.48*
_Bad... just bad =) (still working on the tips ;D)_

*3x3x3*: 19.84, 23.72, 20.83, 20.90, 18.58 => *20.52*
_I'm always this slow after doing alot of Pyraminx =) so it's fine xD_


----------



## salshort (Sep 11, 2009)

*Magic*: 2.15 (1.72) (3.27) 3.09 2.21 = *2.48*
owch, did better when i practiced this.

*2x2x2*: (24.05) 15.98 18.03 23.94 (8.24) = *19.32*

*3x3x3*: 27.87 28.79 (41.58) 29.51 (25.04) = *28.72* 

*5x5x5*: 4:38.12 (5:26.36) 4:46.64 (3:59.14) 4:17.97 = *4:34.24*

*Pyraminx*: (17.59) (13.43) 15.87 13.58 14.63 = *14.69*

*Megaminx*: (4:05.97) 3:59.99 4:01.43 (3:58.03) 3:59.52 = *4:00.31*
wow, very consistent and a respectable av, cool!

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:05.69 1:02.52 54.61 (52.88) (1:26.44) = *1:00.94*


----------



## Edam (Sep 11, 2009)

*2x2* (8.91), 12.13, 12.41, (17.55), 10.77 = *11.77*
*3x3* (16.30), 21.61, (21.96), 20.93, 20.97 = *21.17* first solve was good, rest of them not so good.
*4x4* 1:54.56, (2:32.34), 1:42.27, (1:38.75), 1:54.41 = *1:50.48*
*5x5* (2:42.46), 2:49.72, 2:42.68, (3:08.16), 2:56.65 = *2:49.69* good first 3 for me,

*234* 2:35.15
*2345* 5:18.15


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2009)

2x2: 4.52, (5.97), (4.28), 5.43, 4.97 = 4.97

3x3: (13.83), (10.66), 13.27, 12.56, 12.56 = 12.80

234: 1:13.47

2345: 3:17.89

Sq-1: (21.49), 15.22, 13.38, 17.86, (11.18) = 15.49
Stupidly easy cases. Parity on first.

FMC: 23 moves

Scramble: B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R' U2 B' D' U' R D2 L D' R'
Solution: R U L' B' R B' U' L D' B D B2 U B R B R' L F U F' L' U'

R U (L') B' R - B' U' L D' B D - U B U B2 U2 L U L' U' B' - (R perm) = 35 moves

R U (L') B' R - B' U' L D' B D - B2 U B R B R' U B L' B' L - L' U' L U L F' L' F U' = 29 moves

R U (L') B' R - B' U' L D' B D - B2 U B R B R' - L U L' - B L' B' L U2 = 25

R U (L') B' R (2x2x2 + influential move)
B' U' L D' B D (2x2x3)
B2 U B R B R' (3xcross)
L (block + line on U)
F U F' L' U' (finish)

That was epic. The first 11 moves were found within 10 minutes, leaving me loads of time to mess around with inserting those lovely corner edge pairs. Eventually I found the next 6 moves, then the L to make some more nice blocks. I was then satisfied with 25 moves, but found this finish instead, giving me a forced LL skip. I highly doubt I will ever beat this, after getting so lucky with those nice pairs and an LL skip.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 11, 2009)

_2x2_ - 12.90 11.34 14.75 9.09 10.66 *11.63avg* Thats a good average for me. I might learn ortega soon.
_3x3_ - 28.63 32.09 30.81 29.44 28.44 *29.63avg*
_4x4_ - 1.47.08 1.51.00 P 1.49.53 1.59.38 OP 1.57.77 OP *1.52.77avg*
_5x5_ - 3.26.40 3.29.18 3.40.16 3.15.63 3.00.68 *3.23.75avg* Hesitated on A-perm which prob cost me sub3 on 5th.Good last two solves, but no consistency. 
_6x6_ - 5.56.61 5.59.15 P 6.27.90 OP 6.42.97 OP 5.53.40 *6.07.89avg* PBavg. 
_7x7_ - 9.40.07 10.31.15 9.15.91 8.57.89 10.41.28 *9.49.04avg*. All over the place but still PBavg and PB single.First ever sub9. Everytime I get a really good time, I follow it up with a really bad one. Not ideal.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.55.72*
_2-5 Relay_ - *6.16.34*
_Megaminx - (if my new shiny mefferts comes in time)_
_Magic_ - 1.81 1.88 1.90 3.02 2.00 *1.93avg*
_Master Magic_ - 4.86 6.75 4.44 4.41 4.94 *4.74avg*
_Clock_
_Square 1_ - 1.22.4 51.97 1.55.09 1.46.99 1.07.58 *1.25.60avg* Not good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*

L D' F' R2 D L' B' U L' B' U2 L' U' B' L2 B L' B2 L' B' L B' L U' L' U L B U B D' F D B2 D' F' D U' L'

2x2x2: L D' F' R2 D
2x2x3: L' B' U L' B' U2 L' U'
3x cross: B' L2 B L'
4th pair: B2 L' B' L B' L U' L' U
OLL: L B U B' . U' L'
insert at .: B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D
B' B2 become B before insertion.

Comment: Not a very good solution; I wasted a bunch of time looking for better insertions than the one above, and messed them up, so I just went with this one. Then I tried the inverse scramble and had some promising starts, but nothing worked out fast enough, so I had to go with this. Poor time management on my part, I think.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 11, 2009)

Gah, can't even do first page now... Damn your SD, Arnaud... 

Pyraminx: 8.73, 7.41, 9.07, 8.52, 9.70 = 8.77
Square-1: 28.53, 26.72, 28.23, 31.36, 32.76 = 29.37
Clock: 12.54, 11.58, 10.76, 14.18, 11.36 = 11.83
Magic: 4.21, 2.85, 4.35, 5.66, 4.79 = 4.45
2x2: 5.20, 4.80, 5.39, 6.27, 4.71 = 5.13
3x3: 15.14, 15.92, 19.01, 15.44, 15.10 = 15.50
4x4: 1:05.91, 1:01.50, 1:05.14, 1:04.68, 1:01.02 = 1:03.77
5x5: 1:40.87, 1:52.45, 1:47.35, 1:58.99, 1:44.97 = 1:48.25
3x3OH: 29.35, 32.07, 32.22, 39.36, 29.26 = 31.21
3x3FMC: 41 moves R U B' R || L' B2 U' || R U' L U R' || F' L2 F || R2 L U L' U' R2 || B' (E L' U' L E' L' U L) L B || U L U' L U L2 U' L2

LL after insertion cancel.
6x6: 4:18.25 3:49.23 4:05.22 4:34.11 5:06.11 = 4:19.19
7x7: 5:55.25, 5:08.42, 6:11.00, 5:21.11, *4:57.57* = 5:28.26
2x2BLD: 33.11, 58.98, 49.22 = 33.11
Megaminx: 1:32.37, 1:29.14, 1:24.62, 1:20.93, 1:37.24 = 1:28.71
2-3-4: 1:37.07
2-3-4-5: 3:33.16
3x3BLD: 2:12.23 DNS DNS = 2:12.23


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 11, 2009)

SimonWestlund:


2x2: 5.06, *5.11*, 3.99, 3.74, *2.46* = *4.26*
3x3: 13.66, 11.43, 11.99, *15.51*, *11.00 *= *12.36* - Woah! Didn't know I was this fast.. 
4x4: 58.96, 51.27, 54.97, 54.20, 1:11.49 = 56.04 - What just happend? Parities on all but first.
5x5: *2:19.14*, 1:58.88, 2:02.30, 1:56.02, *1:55.45* = *1:59.07*
6x6: *4:10.62*, 4:28.61, *5:24.47*, 4:49.06, 4:52.68 = *4:43.45* - meh, don't practise this..
7x7: *8:15.41*, 7:39.08, *7:17.33*, 7:51.99, 7:32.45 = *7:41.17* - Good. Don't practise this.
2x2 BLD: 39.58, 35.58, DNF = *35.58* - OK
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:29.69, DNS = 2:29.69 - 
Multi BLD: 1/2 9:24.00 - At least I got one.. 
3x3 OH: *25.29*, *35.27*, 26.92, 27.81, 25.75 = *26.83* 
2-4 relay: *1:20.02* - Aah! so close to sub 1:20!!
2-5 relay: *3:25.43* - hm...
3x3 MTS: 2:13.40, 2:04.18, *1:51.94*, *2:22.41*, 2:04.43 = *2:07.34*
3x3 Feet: *2:45.34*, 2:10.41, *2:05.70*, 2:29.01, 2:21.43 = *2:20.28*
Magic: 1.53, 1.78, 1.60, 1.61, 1.33 = *1.58* - 1.33 is PB.
Megaminx: 1:15.46, 1:15.70, 1:16.30, *1:32.80*, *1:12.19* = *1:15.82* - Good. LOL at fourth 
Pyraminx: *9.12*, *5.31*, 5.42, 7.11, 7.14 = *6.56*
Clock: *20.04*, *14.11*, 15.32, 14.13, 15.37 = *14.94* - Meh.
Square 1: 17.86, 21.24, *31.85*, 26.28, *16.51* = *21.79* - Yes, I've gotten a lot better at this.

3x3 FMC: *42* moves

Scramble: B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R' U2 B' D' U' R D2 L D' R' 

Solution: y F U R' F U' B2 R2 U B' R B2 U' B' U' B' U2 R U' B U L U L' B' R B L' B' R' B L y2 L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (42)

2x2x2: y F U R' F (4)
2 more pairs: U' B2 R2 U B' R B2 U' B' U' B' U2 R U' B (15) 
last pair: U L U L' (4)
OLL: B' R B L' B' R' B L (8)
PLL: y2 L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (11)

Can't believe this was my best solution


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 11, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 29.92, (30.13), 21.04, 22.64, (20.40) = *24.53*
mad: how can I forget how to do the 2x2x2 every week?)
*3x3x3:* 35.98, 43.18, 44.74, (35.35), (1:18.93) = *41.30* (some mistakes in the last solve otherwise great for me) 
*4x4x4:* 2:59.20, (3:22.16), 2:40.22, (2:29.28), 2:39.89 = *2:46.44*
*5x5x5:* 5:40.76, (4:41.23), (5:53.91), 5:24.01, 5:24.57 = *5:29.78*
*6x6x6:* 8:34.61, 8:46.76, (7:58.33+), 10:34.66, (19:05.99) = *9:18.68*
(that last solve was failure after failure! messed up OLL parity algorithm twice and broke edges and centres. I must be tired!)
*7x7x7:* 13:21.96, (13:16.43), 14:07.32, 14:18.99, (18:27.51) = *13:56.09*
(Hmmm, not good -- dunno what to do about this one)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF (PB: placed 7 edges before forgetting my story!) DNF (attempted edges only, memo 12 mins! total 19:39.xx GO RY GY OB BY. GW *went wrong here!* RW OY. BR OW. BW RG.) DNF (16:14.xx memo 10 mins! Missed out part of my story on 2nd cycle.) = *DNF*
(First timed attempts - I can only do edges so far!)
*2-4 Relay:* *4:20.38*
*2-5 Relay:* *10:10.43*
*3OH:* (2:32.75), 2:19.60, 2:23.15, 2:07.27, (1:33.23) = *2:16.67*
*Megaminx:* (5:53.63), (4:55.46), 5:23.83, 5:46.71, 5:35.92 = *5:35.49*
*Pyraminx:* (19.76), 23.46, 20.64, (39.67), 32.94 = 25.68
*Clock:* 43.46, 32.49, (29.19), 32.12, (45.32) = *36.02*
*Magic:* 3.35, 3.14, (4.67), (2.69), 2.76 = *3.08*


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally, I've done a lot of practice this week.

*2x2x2: 24.30*
22.72, (17.29), 27.41, (29.88), 22.78
Comment: I never practice 2x2 use fridrich to solve it, and only can use a 4x4 scrambled like a 2x2 (if this isn't allowed don't count the average.)

*3x3x3: 28.71*
(23.21), 26.80, 31.38, (36.82), 27.96
Comment: Yes!!!! I broke my best lucky time with 23.21 and my best average of 5 Plus my first Sub-30 avg of 5!!! Told you I've been practicing!!!
YES!!!

*3x3x3 FMC:63*
Comment: I didn't do so well at that... at all.... it was a horrid solution.

*2x2x2 BLD: 1:55.03*
DNF, DNF, 1:55.93
Comment: I just tried to plan out my moves in my head before solving, it worked

More solves coming soon.
Posting more later.


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

*2x2: *5.09, 5.11, 3.83, 6.36, 5.59 = *5.27*
I suck
*3x3:* 11.77, 11.00, 14.83, 10.34, 10.36 = *11.04*
Meh.
*4x4: *1:00.09, 56.11, 56.28, (53.94), (1:00.65) = *57.49*
I suck
*5x5:*

*6x6:*

*7x7:*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2009)

2x2 - 4.57 
(3.44), 4.64, (5.41), 5.10, 3.97

3x3 - 14.46
14.51, 14.84, (15.09), 14.03, (13.77)

4x4 - 1:10.88
(1:07.22), (1:17.30), 1:11.03, 1:09.49, 1:12.12

magic - 0.97
0.98, 0.98, (0.93), (1.09), 0.96

master magic - 2.88
2.88, (2.76), 2.98, (3.10), 2.77


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 12, 2009)

*2x2:* (6.78), 6.09, (5.05), 6.31, 5.25 = 5.88
_Fail._

*2x2 BLD:* (1:12.28), DNF, (DNF) = 1:12.28
_Bad. Third was off by a T-Perm and was sub-1 _

*4x4:* (1:13.19), (1:28.22), 1:24.84, 1:18.56, 1:19.15 = 1:20.58
_Okay._

*3x3:* 18.71, 16.78, (24.11), 17.91, (15.52) = 17.80
_Normal average._

*3x3 OH:* 44.68, 48.25, (DNF), (44.34), 46.38 = 46.44
_Nice. New PB Average. Also pretty consistant._

*Pyraminx:* 21.80, 18.03, (16.77), (22.15), 21.71 = 20.51
_My worst ever._

*Master Magic:* 9.06, 6.69, (9.21), 6.71, (6.50) = 7.49
_My first day solving it _


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 12, 2009)

2x2: 8,61, (6.36), (11.74), 7.09, 7.87
avg = 7.86 normall

3x3: 20.69, 21.40, (22.44), 20.28, (17.90)
avg = 20.79, last scamble was very easy, cross in 2 sec, 2 pairs already made, easy.

4x4: 1:49.94, 1.38.31, 1:47.51, (1:25.09), (1:59.24)
avg = 1:45.25, horrible, I don't practise 4x4. First, I need a better cube.

5x5: (2:49.75), 2:16.85, 2:23.40, (2.13.92), 2:31.84 
avg = 2:24.03, normall, I'm waiting sub-20 avg and sub-2 single...

6x6: (4:18.14), (5:56.97), 4:49.93, 4:30.64, 4:32.16
avg = 4:37.57, nice, PB singel and avg wtf! You can check the fift solve on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcIdwWOTCdY&feature=channel_page


7x7: 7:19.23, 6.50.37, (7:45.12), (6:37.91), 7.30.81
avg = 7:16.80, 2 sub-7 solves, damn and PB single an avg!!!!!!!!!, jay

pyraminx: 11.70, (9.10), 10.96, (12.76), 11.89
avg = 11.52, nueh bad...

square-1: 33.40, (26.44), (37.00), 35.83, 36.66
avg = 35.30, damn, again PB single and avg, wtf!

Rubik’s clock: (12.86), (17.74), 14.04, 13.01, 13.89
avg = 13.65, you're kidding, PB avg, will this ever stop?

2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:34.05 bad 

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 4:19.37 good

Okay, just to clarify, I got 7 PB's in 2 days, wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This was a wonderful cubing week


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2009)

3x3x3 with regular petrus

26.91
21.15
DNF
23.71
20.38

3x3x3 with charlie trying to adapt somewhat to fridrich but still utterly reliant on about 7 f2l algs 

18.63
35.18
15.77
22.47
16.21

hmmm.

megaminx

2:08.33
1:53.96

both rather lucky. hands hurt, break now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

Event: 2x2: *9.34*
Times: (7.11), 9.13, 9.78, 9.11, (DNF)
Comment: My Eastsheen broke, so I've been using a store-bought 3x3 with edge- and center-stickers peeled off.

Event: 3x3: *23.91*
Times: (21.02), 25.83, 22.08, 23.81, (29.00)
Comment: SeaFOP

Event: Pyraminx: *20.83*
Times: 18.36, (29.38), (16.58), 23.28, 20.84
Comment: I never practice Pyra...

Events to come: 4, 5, 7, 3OH, 2BLD, 3BLD, Magic, OHITABLD Magic, 234, 2345, 3FMC, 3MTS


----------



## rafal (Sep 13, 2009)

*444_Bld:* 5:45.11 5:26.23 5:58.54 = *5:26.23*
*555_Bld:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*

I did this right after Wroclaw Open, so I was pretty tired. Still need to work on 5x5bld – I have succeeded at it only a few times after my long break.

*Multi_Bld:* 3/4 = *2* in 9:01 (4:30 memo)

It would have been 4/4, but I had a POP on the last algorithm of the last cube.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 13, 2009)

*2x2*
Average: 3.60
Standard Deviation: .04
1.	(4.34)	
2.	3.58	
3.	3.66	
4.	3.56	
5.	(3.22)	



PW (W stands for worst)

3x3 BLD
1. 4:35.62(PB)
2. DNS
3. DNS
= 4:35.62



4x4

1.	(2:37.75)
2.	1:45.62	
3.	(1:44.34)	
4.	2:08.28	
5.	1:47.58	

=1:53.83

good. None of them is without the annoying parity fix

3x3

1.	14.81	
2.	(15.05)	
3.	14.42	
4.	14.27	
5.	(13.31)	
=14.50 (PB)
the 5th solve could be a sub-10 ,but, however, it was POP during OLL. 

2x2 BLD

1.DNF
2.DNF
3.31.00 

awesome!


----------



## Am1n- (Sep 13, 2009)

*5x5x5:* 2:58.60, (2:34.01), 2:57.37, 2:54.99, (3:02.82) = *2:56.99*
Yay! new PB both single and avarage

mvg


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 13, 2009)

*3x3x3:*26.14, 27.92, 24.51, 26.80, 21.98=*25.82*
Comment:

*3x3x3 BLD:*DNF,DNF,2:18.45=*2:18.45*
Commentretty good.

*3x3x3 FMC:* *39 moves*
Scramble:B2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 R' U2 B' D' U' R D2 L D' R' 

Solution:L D' F' R2 D L B' U2 L U R B' R' U' B2 U B F L' B L F' L B' L' B2 L B2 L' B D' B D2 L D' R D L' D' R'
Explanation:
2x2x2:L D' F' R2 D(5)

All but 3 corners:L B' U2 L U R B' R' U' B2 U B F L' B L F' L B' L' B2 L B2 L' B D' B D

Last 3 corners:D L D' R D L' D' R'

D-D cancels to D2
Comment:Sacrificed a good start for a good ending.Next time I'll try for both


----------



## liljthedude (Sep 13, 2009)

*3x3
*28.94, 38.51, 31.97, 36.42, DNF = 35.63

Very nice for me. I've improved ALOT. Sub 30 is beastly for me
In practice I always started the timer with cube in hand, so as I was doing this, I forgot to put it on my desk, so I just paused for a second.(hope that is ok)

*3x3 OH*
1:10.63, 2:03.97, 1:26.40, 1:49.41, 1:29.69 = 1:35.17

*4x4*
2:18.52, 2:57.03, DNF, 2:17.21, 2:32.31 = 2:35.95


----------



## fundash (Sep 13, 2009)

*3x3*
52.06, 1:05.96, 56.22, 46.72, 51.53 ==> 53.27

Thats all from me, no other puzzles


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 14.97 (19.36) 14.19 15.08 (13.64) = 14.75
3x3x3_bld: 2:01.47 1:52.64 DNF
4x4x4_bld: 9:15.25 DNF 7:22.78
5x5x5_bld: 15:52.05 15:30.44 DNF


----------



## Jai (Sep 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.27, (5.83), 5.80, (3.38), 4.50 = *4.85*

*3x3:* (12.66), 12.31, 10.47, (10.27), 11.88 = *11.55*

*4x4:* 1:00.86, 1:00.16, 1:02.19, (1:13.38), (56.06) = *1:01.07*

*5x5:* 2:07.34, 2:03.31, 2:00.75, (2:08.86), (1:46.18) = *2:03.80*

*OH:* 21.33, 19.77, (23.43), 19.94, (19.00) = *20.34*

*234 Relay:* 1:14.65

*Pyra:* 8.75, (9.80), 7.13, (5.77), 7.30 = *7.72*


----------



## PeterV (Sep 13, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (12.05), (8.25), 10.19, 9.77, 10.74 = *10.23 avg.*
Comment: Meh.

3x3x3: (33.00), 26.90, 31.37, (20.13), 28.16 = *28.81 avg.*
Comment: New lucky PB on 4th solve (OLL skip)! So close to that elusive sub-20!

Magic: 1.58, 1.60, 1.61, (1.54), (DNF) = *1.60 avg.*
Comment: O.K.

2-4 Relay: *2:56.59* (P)
Comment: Wow, a full minute faster than normal. 4x4 went especilly well.


----------



## mande (Sep 14, 2009)

3x3:
24.84, 20.89, (18.44), (DNF), 21.94 = 22.52
Comment: Bad average, I did these solves on an absolutely loose cube, fourth solve was a massive pop.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 14, 2009)

FMC: 37 moves. This scramble was hard, I spent almost half an hour on the corners alone.

R' U2 y l' D2 y L d' l' u l2 U2 F2 (11): corners + 3 edges
y D' M2 D R2 D' M2 D R2 (10): 3 more edges
y' D2 L E' L E L' E2 L' y L2 E L2 U2 (16): last 6 edges

Edit: There's an easy improvement to 33 moves but I found it only after the hour was over.


----------



## jupp (Sep 15, 2009)

hey, i'll participate first time!

3x3: 31.58+2	(37.93)	29.31	35.37	(29.15) =32,75

3x3BLD: 1. DNF (3:29,65) two flipped edges 2. DNF (4:25,88) two flipped edges and two flipped corners 3. 4:14,61 = 4:14,61

match the scramble: 3:28.79	4:06.86	(DNF) (3:23.02)	4:58.57 = 4:11,41
first time I tried this. Roux method is horrible for this i think. especially EO

FMC:
R U B' U' R' F' L D' R2 B2 U L' B (13)
Lw F U F' U F U2 F' L' B' L (11)
R U R' U R U2 R' U' (8)
R2 U' R F' R' U Rw Dw R U R' (11)
x (or is it y? i mean like U) U' M2 U2 M2 U' (7)
= 50

also my first try...


----------



## Mossar (Sep 15, 2009)

*2x2:* 05.58 04.23 (05.84) (04.12) 04.89 = *4.90* sad :/
*3x3:* (27.55) 16.80 16.11 18.46 (14.43) = *17.12* nice, but first time was a big mistake
*2x2 BLD:* 59.81 DNF DNF = *59.81* not a bad time


----------



## Erik (Sep 15, 2009)

Erik
2: (9.67), (3.11), 3.61, 3.59, 4.57+2->6.57 = 4.56 avg, oops on the first and last..
pyra: (14.34), 7.28, 6.33, (4.17), 7.44 = 6.98 avg, bad scrambles :S
sq-1: (38.19), 33.05, 34.05, (21.33), 31.03 = 32.71
2BLD: DNF, 45.39, 32.80 = 32.80
OH: 23.16, 23.28, (23.12), 23.59, (25.61) = 23.34 avg, CRAP, how can I become slower?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 15, 2009)

3x3
17.21, 22.42, 24.65, 22.22, 17.77

2x2
3.34, 7.51, 5.62, 5.29, 5.69

4x4
1:19.52, 1:58.69, 1:31.57, 1:36.67, 1:16.73

maybe edit later


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2009)

3x3x3 : 14.93, 15.76, 18.40, 14.70, 15.57
3x3x3 OH : 31.20, 38.11, 35.29, 40.52, 34.11


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 16, 2009)

Mats B

*2x2:* 22.30 14.68 17.38 21.27 18.68 = *19.11* 
*3x3:* 64.08 45.08 50.65 52.10 41.16 = *49.28* 
*4x4:* 3:57.26 3:53.46 3:02.79 4:38.77 4:22.00 = *4:04.24* 
*5x5:* 19:08 18:11 DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
*6x6:* DNF [bld, 1:31:30, memo ca 48 min] 28:14 27:27 27:52 27:42 = *27:40*
First time trying blind on a 6x6, it was rather scrambled when finished. 
Then using blind algs for solves 2-5, amazingly consistent times.

After last weeks total big bld failure (both in the weekly and Sw. Open) I decided 
to get all bld solves, even if they were slow. But for a little slip (1 edge flipped (+buf), 
did not notice while analyzing) I managed that. 
*2x2BLD:* 75.97 42.78 43.01 = *42.78* 
*3x3BLD:* DNF  3:12.66 2:26.42 = *2:26.42*
*4x4BLD:* 17:00 12:42 14:13 = *12:42*  
*5x5BLD:* 33:33 31:02 30:32 (PB) = *30:32* 
Amazingly fast for "safety" solves. 

*Multi:* 0/2 = dnf in 7:08 was ill did not concentrate

*2-4Rel:* 10:11.20 
cannot but laugh at this mess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 18.80, 12.05, 8.97, 5.56 9.96 = *10.33*
*3x3x3:* 23.31, 27.88, 42.53 [POP], 24.36, 29.31 = *27.18*
*4x4x4:* 1:41.02 [OP], 1:46.94 [O], 1:50.00 [OP], 1:24.28, 1:41.93 [OP] = *1:43.30*
*5x5x5:* 2:43.66, 2:42.21, 2:35.19, 2:33.44, 2:30.11 = *2:36.95*
*6x6x6:* 5:15.78, 5:23.00, 4:54.88 [P], 5:29.72 [OP], DNF [32:04.59, 14:56] = *5:22.83*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 5 corners. Very disappointing – the rest went so well.
*7x7x7:* 7:25.94, 7:39.99, 7:28.28, 7:06.93, DNF [50:02.82, 24:28] = *7:31.40*
Comment: Again it was the corners on the BLD solve – I had two corners twisted wrong. It was due to executing a BH algorithm incorrectly. I had three different solves this week with bad BH algorithm execution – I’m going to practice my BH corners very hard this week. I guess accuracy problems like this help me appreciate just how lucky it was that I almost got that 2-7 relay last week.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 22.18, 34.96, DNF [50.21] = *22.18*
Comment: Awesome first scramble – just 3 8-move commutators!
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:48.15, 2:06.61, 3:04.00 = *1:48.15*
Comment: First solve was wonderful. Third solve had a very bad pause due to memory failure.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:22.26 [4:22], DNF [8:51.50, 4:31], DNF [10:13.08, 4:25] = *8:22.26*
Comment: Second one had 3 centers wrong; third one had 4 corners, 7 wings, 3 centers wrong. On the third one, I realized I had messed up while in the middle of a commutator, and froze. That’s a terrible mistake to make, because then you can lose your place. Whenever you realize you made a mistake, you should always always always finish out the commutator first, then go back and fix it. Always always. I’m typing “always” a bunch of times in the hopes that I might remember it next time. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:51.98, 8:59], 17:02.35 [8:17], 14:25.24 [6:52] = *14:25.24*
Comment: First one was off by five wings – I did two in the wrong order, and then forgot to do the next two. The third one was just wonderful – I think it was my new personal best, and for sure it was my fastest memorization ever. Only 12 pieces solved at the start, if I remember right, so definitely not lucky.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/10 = 8 points, 56:52.04* [36:24 memorization]
Comment: Sixth cube was off by 3 corners. Apparently it was an execution mistake – I rescrambled and checked my memory, and it was correct. BH corners practice this week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.93, 42.16, 42.88, 38.27, 41.06 = *42.03*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:25.66, 1:41.36, 1:57.27, 1:50.75, 1:53.47 = *1:48.53*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:15.66, 1:20.97, 1:10.28, 1:21.88, 3:03.18 = *1:19.50*
Comment: On the fifth solve, I was almost finished and discovered I didn’t line up my cross on the bottom with the centers. I had to start over. 
*2-4 relay:* *2:07.43*
*2-5 relay:* *5:04.27* [O]
*Magic:* 1.75, 1.68, 1.65, 1.83, DNF = *1.75*
*Master Magic:* 4.52, 4.50, 3.72, 4.40, 7.90 = *4.47*
*Clock:* 17.06, 18.03, 21.19, 21.52, 20.53 = *19.92*
*MegaMinx:* 2:41.66, 2:56.43, 2:54.15, 2:42.22, 3:04.52 = *2:50.93*
*Pyraminx:* 18.34, 19.27, 19.05, 13.19, 20.31 = *18.89*
*Square-1:* 1:08.43 [P], 51.69, 41.56, 54.44, 58.43 [P] = *54.85*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.

@Mats: Congratulations on your accuracy effort this week - very nice job! And I'm so thrilled to see you trying 6x6x6 BLD! Hope you get the next one! Also, very interesting that we both got a PB on that third 5x5x5 BLD scramble. It wasn't all that lucky - 12 centers solved, if I counted correctly. But it was nice that the edges were all just a single cycle, so no delays figuring the cycles out.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 16, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 6.22, (5.38), 7.34, 9.13, (9.27) = *7.56*

*3x3x3 :* 23.59, 29.40, (23.59), 27.68, (29.55) = *26.89*
meh

*4x4x4 :* 2:11.09, 2:08.51, (1:57.95), 2:00.56, (2:14.81) = *2:06.72*
horrible. haven't practiced this for 2 weeks. 

*5x5x5 :* (4:14.00), 4:17.74, 4:15.34, (4:35.25), 4:21.74 = *4:18.27*

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 1:24.65 = *1:24.65*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 5:18.52 = *5:18.52*

*3x3x3 OH : *(1:26.16), (1:07.08), 1:13.91, 1:10.84, 1:14.43 = *1:13.06*


----------



## guusrs (Sep 16, 2009)

fmc: U'L U R U' L' U2 B'R F2 D' R' D F2 L2 U' L' F' L2 F L F' L F U L2 B L2 B2 U' (*30*)

I first found a nice start with pre-scramble-moves B'U': 
F2L minus pair: R.U B'R F2 D' R' D F2 (9)
But I did not find a decent continuation.
Then I tried the inverse scramble with (the inverse of) these 9-move-start as pre-scramble moves which resulted in: 
F2L minus pair: U B2 (2)
all but 3 corners L2 B' L2 U F L F L' F' L2 F L U L2 (16)
undo premoves: F2 D' R D F2 R' B U' R' (25)
reversing the whole thing and to solve corners at the dot insert R' U'L U R U' L' U, 3 moves cancel

François, CF for FMC is really stupid! In general you will not find a sub-30 solution!

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2009)

guusrs said:


> François, CF for FMC is really stupid! In general you will not find a sub-30 solution!
> 
> Gus



Really? He seems to be doing really well.


----------



## Forte (Sep 17, 2009)

*Square-1: 29.87*
29.57 27.67 (25.05) (32.99) 32.36

*2x2x2: 8.10*
(10.75) (7.19) 9.24 7.39 7.68

*3x3x3: 21.77*
22.55 (20.66) (27.62) 21.32 21.43

How depressing . . .


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2009)

guusrs said:


> François, CF for FMC is really stupid! In general you will not find a sub-30 solution!
> 
> Gus


Nice solution Gus, puzzling like that is what it is all about.

Don't be harsh on François. I would say that in general there is no method at all that will get you sub-30 solutions. And he has done quite some close-to-30 solutions so he is doing just fine. Counting in STM would greatly improve his results though.

(François should seriously try reduction on > 3x3x3 cubes though but he is to stubborn for it and enjoys corners first too much)


----------



## Slash (Sep 17, 2009)

Slash FMC:

RUB'RFR'URU'F'L'B2U'L'UL2U'B'L'BU2L2U'L'UL'UF2DFD'FULIL'U'B2lB'LBL'Bl'B2

2x2x2 block:RUB'R(4)
Double-xcross::FR'URU'F'L'B2U'(9)
3rd pair:L'UL2U'L'B'L'B(8)
4th pair:U2L2U'L'UL'U(U2 and U' of the OLL)(7)
OLL: F2DFD'FU(6)
PLL: LUL'U'B2lB'LBL'Bl'B2(13)

Total: 47 moves

If I'm done with every solves of every events, I'll post it(I still have to do clock, 4x4BF and 5x5BF)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.27, 3.25, 4.68, 3.46, 3.33 = *3.35*
*3x3OH:* 26.41, 28.43, 33.34, 28.91, 25.36 = *27.92*
*Clock:* 8.77, 8.28, 9.25, 9.72, 8.67 = *8.90*
*sq1:* 19.31 P, 18.27, 24.90 P, 21.02 P, 16.13 = *19.53*


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

2x2x2: 11.36 9.84 7.46 9.31 5.68
3x3x3: 20.09 23.36 22.25 24.11 23.36
4x4x4: 1:21.56 1:22.43 1:23.65 1:15.00 1:22.44
5x5x5: 2:33.41 2:25.58 2:28.78 2:19.33 2:14.81
6x6x6: 4:49.68 4:52.09 4:51.34 4:46.00 4:31.52
7x7x7: 6:58.81 6:44.63 7:09.71 7:18.11 6:24.68
222bf: 1:16.31 DNF 1:20.88
333bf: DNF DNF DNF
3330h: 49.56 38.38 25.25 28.80 1:37.25
333mts: 1:00.93 1:02.03 1:07.25 1:06.34 1:52.34
234: 2:02.65
2345: 4:37.91
magic: 2.43 1.66 4.41 1.97 1.69
mmagic: 6.55 5.18 5.50 5.66 1:41.05
clock: 17.19 16.13 16.25 16.02 16.96
mminx: 3:36.13 3:23.03 3:01.27 3:08.69 3:16.08
pminx: 16.43 21.33 12.43 11.33 15.97
sq1: 58.53 56.33 55.38 1:02.27 1:18.72


----------



## Slash (Sep 18, 2009)

2x2: 4.75 
4.68
(6.66)
5.00
4.56
(3.22)

3x3: 17.26 (16.08) 17.66 16.77 17.36 (17.80)

4x4: 1:14.01
(1:18.08 OP)
1:14.77 OP
1:13.09 OP
(1:09.03 O)
1:14.16 OP

5x5: 1:57.94
1:59.44(double pop)
DNF(big pop)
1:58.68
(1:56.59)
1:56.69

6x6: 4:20.91
4:32.81 P
4:09.91 OP
(4:44.66 OP pop and V-perm:S)
4:20.02 P
(3:44.41 N)

7x7: 6:29.36
6:31.16
(6:41.30)
(6:05.15)
6:33.22
6:23.71

2x2 bld:
32.12
26.66
42.80

3x3 bld:
2:24.50
2:14.95
2:27.90

4x4 bld:
DNF
DNS
DNS

3x3 multi bld: 3/4
26:40.75video

3x3 OH: 33.35
32.94
(35.66)
33.31
(32.50)
33.81

3x3 feet: 3:29.25
(3:51.96)
(2:48.16 OLL skip)
3:46.68
3:13.65
2:57.42

3x3 match the scramble: 1:59.90
(1:47.61)
DNF
2:09.13
1:57.08
1:53.50

3x3 FMC: 47 moves(solution posted earlier)

2-4 Relay: 1:48.69

2-5 Relay: 3:44.16

Magic: 1.15
1.18
1.11
DNF
1.15
1.08

Clock: 15.75
16.16
(13.66)
16.50
(17.02)
14.59

Megaminx: 2:50.11
2:54.33
(2:29.83)
2:54.68
(2:56.81)
2:44.31

Pyraminx: [/u]17.24
(24.03)
18.08
16.53
(14.69)
17.11

Square-1: 50.89
43.65
53.96
55.06
DNF
(40.00)

I was able to post it 3 hours ago, but my web browser couldn't find the server of this page...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2009)

As this weeks comp was so late up and Maarten has had a internet mishap 
I will not download results until Saterday afternoon. Just so you know


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry for the delay 

I'm finished now.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2009)

4x4x4:
Average: 1:31.79
1:28.33, 1:34.31, (1:39.33), 1:32.74, (1:24.16)
Bad.

3x3x3:
Average: 24.46
25.02, 25.75, 22.61, (18.81), (28.44)
Good single, using outer layers of 4x4x4.

2x2x2:
(11.03), (4.91), 10.74, 7.78, 8.97
Ortega, CLL, Ortega, Ortega, CLL, using double layers of 4x4x4.

2x2x2 BLD: 53.67
59.19, DNF, 53.67
Old Pochmann, using double layers of 4x4x4.

3x3x3 OH: 
Average: 1:02.81
(49.25), 56.67, 1:01.25, 1:10.50, (1:11.53)
Using outer layers of Meffert's 4x4x4. It is tiring.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2009)

*Results week 37*

*2x2x2*(26)

 3.35 DavidWoner
 3.60 onionhoney
 3.92 Erik
 4.15 Edmund
 4.26 SimonWestlund
 4.57 waffle = ijm
 4.75 Slash
 4.86 Jai
 4.90 Mossar
 4.97 MTGjumper
 5.13 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.26 fazrulz
 5.53 Jeremy
 5.88 Yes, We Can!
 7.56 cookingfat
 7.61 cubedude7
 8.10 Forte
 8.87 AvGalen
 10.23 PeterV
 10.33 Mike Hughey
 11.63 jamesdeanludlow
 11.77 Edam
 19.11 MatsBergsten
 19.32 salshort
 24.30 Cyrok215
 24.53 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(35)

 11.04 fazrulz
 11.55 Jai
 12.36 SimonWestlund
 12.80 MTGjumper
 14.46 waffle = ijm
 14.50 onionhoney
 14.67 ManasijV
 14.75 cmhardw
 15.42 Ian
 15.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.12 Mossar
 17.26 Slash
 17.80 Yes, We Can!
 18.00 Edmund
 20.52 Odder
 20.79 cubedude7
 20.80 Jeremy
 21.17 Edam
 21.77 Forte
 22.56 mande
 22.99 AvGalen
 23.92 CharlieCooper
 24.46 fanwuq
 25.82 PM 1729
 26.89 cookingfat
 27.18 Mike Hughey
 28.71 Cyrok215
 28.72 salshort
 28.81 PeterV
 29.63 jamesdeanludlow
 32.09 jupp
 35.63 liljthedude
 41.30 msemtd
 49.28 MatsBergsten
 53.27 fundash
*4x4x4*(19)

 56.04 SimonWestlund
 57.49 fazrulz
 1:01.07 Jai
 1:03.77 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:10.88 waffle = ijm
 1:14.01 Slash
 1:20.85 Yes, We Can!
 1:22.14 AvGalen
 1:29.25 Jeremy
 1:31.79 fanwuq
 1:43.30 Mike Hughey
 1:45.25 cubedude7
 1:50.41 Edam
 1:52.77 jamesdeanludlow
 1:53.83 onionhoney
 2:06.72 cookingfat
 2:35.95 liljthedude
 2:46.44 msemtd
 4:04.24 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:48.26 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.27 Slash
 1:59.07 SimonWestlund
 2:03.80 Jai
 2:24.03 cubedude7
 2:24.56 AvGalen
 2:36.95 Mike Hughey
 2:49.68 Edam
 2:56.99 Am1n-
 3:23.74 jamesdeanludlow
 4:18.27 cookingfat
 4:34.24 salshort
 5:29.78 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 4:19.19 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:20.91 Slash
 4:37.58 cubedude7
 4:43.45 SimonWestlund
 4:49.01 AvGalen
 5:22.83 Mike Hughey
 6:07.89 jamesdeanludlow
 9:18.68 msemtd
27:56.01 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:28.26 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:29.36 Slash
 6:57.72 AvGalen
 7:13.47 cubedude7
 7:31.40 Mike Hughey
 7:41.17 SimonWestlund
 9:49.04 jamesdeanludlow
13:56.09 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 20.35 Jai
 23.34 Erik
 26.83 SimonWestlund
 27.92 DavidWoner
 31.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.63 ManasijV
 33.35 Slash
 35.84 Ian
 38.91 AvGalen
 42.03 Mike Hughey
 46.44 Yes, We Can!
 1:00.94 salshort
 1:13.06 cookingfat
 1:35.17 liljthedude
 2:16.67 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:48.53 Mike Hughey
 2:20.28 SimonWestlund
 3:19.25 Slash
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 15.34 Edmund
 22.18 Mike Hughey
 26.66 Slash
 31.00 onionhoney
 32.80 Erik
 33.11 trying-to-speedcube...
 35.58 SimonWestlund
 42.78 MatsBergsten
 59.81 Mossar
 1:12.28 Yes, We Can!
 1:16.31 AvGalen
 1:24.65 cookingfat
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:48.15 Mike Hughey
 1:52.64 cmhardw
 2:09.27 ManasijV
 2:12.23 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:14.95 Slash
 2:18.45 PM 1729
 2:26.42 MatsBergsten
 2:29.69 SimonWestlund
 4:14.00 jupp
 4:35.62 onionhoney
 5:18.52 cookingfat
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:22.78 cmhardw
 8:22.26 Mike Hughey
12:42.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Slash
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:25.24 Mike Hughey
15:30.44 cmhardw
30:32.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

9/10 Mike Hughey
3/4 rafal
3/4 Slash
1/2 ManasijV
1/2 SimonWestlund
0/2 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:05.21 AvGalen
 1:19.50 Mike Hughey
 1:59.90 Slash
 2:07.34 SimonWestlund
 4:11.41 jupp
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:13.47 MTGjumper
 1:14.65 Jai
 1:20.02 SimonWestlund
 1:37.07 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:48.69 Slash
 2:02.65 AvGalen
 2:07.43 Mike Hughey
 2:34.05 cubedude7
 2:35.15 Edam
 2:55.72 jamesdeanludlow
 2:56.59 PeterV
 4:20.38 msemtd
10:11.20 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:17.89 MTGjumper
 3:25.43 SimonWestlund
 3:33.16 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:44.16 Slash
 4:19.37 cubedude7
 4:37.91 AvGalen
 5:04.27 Mike Hughey
 5:18.15 Edam
 6:16.34 jamesdeanludlow
10:10.43 msemtd
*Magic*(11)

 0.98 waffle = ijm
 1.15 Slash
 1.58 SimonWestlund
 1.60 PeterV
 1.75 Mike Hughey
 1.93 jamesdeanludlow
 2.03 AvGalen
 2.48 salshort
 3.08 msemtd
 4.45 trying-to-speedcube...
 13.65 cubedude7
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.88 waffle = ijm
 4.47 Mike Hughey
 4.75 jamesdeanludlow
 5.90 AvGalen
 7.49 Yes, We Can!
*Clock*(7)

 8.90 DavidWoner
 11.83 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.94 SimonWestlund
 15.75 Slash
 16.45 AvGalen
 19.92 Mike Hughey
 36.02 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(12)

 5.48 Odder
 6.56 SimonWestlund
 7.02 Erik
 7.73 Jai
 8.77 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.52 cubedude7
 14.69 salshort
 14.94 AvGalen
 17.24 Slash
 18.89 Mike Hughey
 20.51 Yes, We Can!
 25.68 msemtd
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:15.82 SimonWestlund
 1:28.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:50.93 Mike Hughey
 2:51.11 Slash
 3:15.93 AvGalen
 4:00.31 salshort
 5:35.49 msemtd
 DNF CharlieCooper
*Square-1*(11)

 15.49 MTGjumper
 19.53 DavidWoner
 21.79 SimonWestlund
 29.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 29.87 Forte
 32.71 Erik
 35.30 cubedude7
 50.89 Slash
 54.85 Mike Hughey
 59.04 AvGalen
 1:25.66 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

23 MTGjumper
30 guusrs
37 TMOY
39 PM 1729
39 Mike Hughey
41 trying-to-speedcube...
42 SimonWestlund
47 Slash
50 jupp

*Contest results*

269 SimonWestlund
250 Slash
244 Mike Hughey
237 trying-to-speedcube...
167 AvGalen
139 Jai
125 cubedude7
116 MTGjumper
94 waffle = ijm
90 onionhoney
82 jamesdeanludlow
79 Yes, We Can!
77 fazrulz
77 Erik
75 MatsBergsten
73 msemtd
70 cmhardw
68 ManasijV
67 DavidWoner
65 Edmund
64 Edam
64 cookingfat
55 Mossar
53 Jeremy
52 salshort
44 PM 1729
43 Forte
42 Ian
38 Odder
34 PeterV
34 jupp
30 fanwuq
22 CharlieCooper
20 liljthedude
19 mande
18 guusrs
17 TMOY
16 Cyrok215
12 rafal
11 Am1n-
4 fundash


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 19, 2009)

Who is tha Winnah!? 

How did I win 4x4??

And Charlie, when did you get so fast at feetsolving??  haha


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

They're not preliminary, I thought I had posted that I was finished? 

EDIT: Holy crap, Charlie... You're getting really fast at 3x3WF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> They're not preliminary, I thought I had posted that I was finished?
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap, Charlie... You're getting really fast at 3x3WF



Haha  

My program thought "3x3 with Petrus" was "3x3 with feet".

Thanks Simon and congratulations!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 19, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> How did I win 4x4??


...

Cause you are frickin' awesome at 4x4?
How did I win 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7??


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 19, 2009)

Simon won 4x4 because the other Simon didn't compete 

Sq-1 and FMC winnah


----------



## Slash (Sep 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> How did I win 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7??



shall we say that "cause you're frickin' awesome in 5x5,6x6,7x7"??


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 19, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Simon won 4x4 because the other Simon didn't compete
> 
> Sq-1 and FMC winnah





Very nice FMC solution.

And you've gotten crazy fast at square1! What do you expect to place at worlds? 1st?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not going Worlds  Firstly, it's fully booked, and secondly, I don't have the funds. I am currently on the look out for sponsors 

Let's hope that sq-1 is at UK Open and Bristol Open, if it goes ahead. The ER is within reach.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 20, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm not going Worlds  Firstly, it's fully booked, and secondly, I don't have the funds. I am currently on the look out for sponsors
> 
> Let's hope that sq-1 is at UK Open and Bristol Open, if it goes ahead. The ER is within reach.



Oh man! that's too bad! Well, good luck on the other competitions then!


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 20, 2009)

almost top 5


----------



## Carrot (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay I won Pyraminx again xD I wasn't really expecting to win that much O___o


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 23, 2009)

Odder said:


> Yay I won Pyraminx again xD I wasn't really expecting to win that much O___o



What else can you expect?  You're crazy fast!

I wasn't that much slower than you this week though


----------

